# Onkyo PR-SC885 no longer passes HDMI



## Peter Orrick (Oct 9, 2006)

My Onkyo pr sc 885 no longer passes hdmi video (and audio)- my projector shows no signal from both DVD and Cable Box on screen. This happened suddenly last night so I know it isn't a result of changing the setup parameters which I did check again this morning and everything is set properly. I know projector and cable work as video is fine when I connect cable box hdmi output directly to projector bypassing Onkyo. I have reset Onkyo to factory defaults per manual with no change. Any suggestions, short of shipping it to Onkyo?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
My fellow Floridian this sounds very much like the HDMI Board has failed. If by fluke your PJ accepts Component Inputs, you could still use the 885 and connect an Optical or Coaxial Digital Cable and MCH Analog for getting True HD and DTS HD from Blu-Ray. I am really sorry to read this, but I would be shocked if it was not the HDMI Board failing.
J


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I agree with JJ, sounds like a trip to the shop or making do with component might be in order. Luckily if your sources are dvd and cable box a component connection will pass the max resolution as only blu ray will be 1080p (which requires hdmi)


----------



## Peter Orrick (Oct 9, 2006)

Gentlemen from Florida-

Thank you for joining in so soon! 2 votes for failed hdmi board. 

1st option is component cable from monoprice.com (Epson projector does have inputs for this) but run is about 25 feet, what is video downside to hdmi (uverse cable box?, blue ray DVD?). Audio is good because both uverse cable box and Sharp DVD player have optical audio outputs.

2nd is send to Onkyo for repair. Any sense of what this might cost? But I want to keep Onkyo and will probably invest in this unless no downside from 1st option.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Component can actually go further than hdmi so no worries on that distance. Matter of fact, besides the loss of ability to pass 1080p (limited to 1080i or 720p so no 1080p blu ray), I think youll find that component is better in every way verses hdmi, but thats just my opinion lddude: 

Monoprice is a great source for that cable :T


----------



## Peter Orrick (Oct 9, 2006)

Based on what you said I have decided to purchase a component cable from monoprice- 35' for $20 plus shipping and move forward. If the only thing I'm missing is blue ray 1080p (assume my uverse cable box is sending me HD 1080i (shows dolby digital readout on Onkyo), then I'm home free as I haven't watched a DVD in over a year.

If you have time would like to hear advantages of component vs hdmi.

And thank you for turning this expensive nightmare into an inexpensive solution!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

The advantages I see are no handshakes that can slow or corrupt the connection, the ability for much longer runs and, depending on the display, Ive found component to have more natural colors and gamma. My dlp projector is like this, almost impossible to get a good hdmi picture but component provides an usually good image. Since its only 720p Ive fed this dlp component video exclusively since purchase.


----------



## Peter Orrick (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you Type A- off to monoprice.com!


----------



## Peter Orrick (Oct 9, 2006)

Not sure if anyone will see this after a week but here goes- received component cable, same result- does not send video to projector, plugged cable into back of uverse box and works fine as hdmi did. So the onkyo does not pass hdmi or component signal to projector. If electricity circuitry is like plumbing, it seems to me the problem is upstream of component and hdmi circuitry. Looks like it has to go to Onkyo. 

Any final thoughts or suggestion, my Floridian friends?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It appears the entire Video Board is shot. There appears to be 2 Authorized Service Centers in Florida and this is the one I came away quite impressed with after speaking to the Owner: PLAZA ELECTRONIC
2280 34TH WAY N.
LARGO, FL 33771
727 531-5484 (Tel)

At least this way, you will save almost 2 Weeks of transit time. However, as it is out of warranty, it honestly might be more cost effective to consider looking for a newer Onkyo SSP. If there is a local Service Center that works on other brands, I would honestly consider paying for the diagnostic to ascertain if it is the Video Board. I would also call Onkyo USA's 201 Area Code Number to see if there is a possibility of them doing anything to help.
J


----------



## Peter Orrick (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you Jungle Jim-

I will call both Florida centers tomorrow and also New Jersey number- you make it sound like a video board replacement is expensive. I think I paid $1600 for the processor several years ago. I will let you know what I learn this week!


----------



## Peter Orrick (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Jungle Jim-

Spoke to Largo and they said if board needed to be replaced, the part would be over $300 plus labor. And I saw in another post on official thread that somebody paid $650 to replace theirs. So I have decided, since I really only use 1 source- uverse set top box- that I will live with inability to see menu on screen (navigating from Onkyo display, yuk!) and consider my Onkyo a home theater (and music) audio device only. It's been 4 years since purchase, so I will crawl for awhile- just not ready to pony up $2000 for another Onkyo or Integra.

Thanks for your time and advice.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Have you tried doing a factory reset on your Onkyo?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah Bill, he tried that on page one 



Peter said:


> It's been 4 years since purchase, so I will crawl for awhile- just not ready to pony up $2000 for another Onkyo or Integra.


Dont sell yourself short sir. Since you have outboard amps all you need is pre outs and a 709 for $419 would fit the bill nicely.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Peter Orrick said:


> Hi Jungle Jim-
> 
> Spoke to Largo and they said if board needed to be replaced, the part would be over $300 plus labor. And I saw in another post on official thread that somebody paid $650 to replace theirs. So I have decided, since I really only use 1 source- uverse set top box- that I will live with inability to see menu on screen (navigating from Onkyo display, yuk!) and consider my Onkyo a home theater (and music) audio device only. It's been 4 years since purchase, so I will crawl for awhile- just not ready to pony up $2000 for another Onkyo or Integra.
> 
> Thanks for your time and advice.


Hello,
Unfortunately I did figure the price to repair it would exceed the actual value of the SSP on Audiogon. I really think the 709 would be a very cost effective solution while adding things like Audyssey Dynamic Volume, Audyssey Dynamic Volume, HDMI 1.4, HDMI RIHD, and more.
J


----------



## Peter Orrick (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks again but I think I will live with this for awhile and have learned how to navigate the menu from the front panel- oh, I reset the unit again this am and it definitely will not pass video.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Peter Orrick said:


> Thanks again but I think I will live with this for awhile and have learned how to navigate the menu from the front panel- oh, I reset the unit again this am and it definitely will not pass video.


Hello,
For what its worth, THX and many AV Experts advocate bypassing AVR and SSP's for Video Processing anyway. That being said, some recent AVR/SSP's have made huge strides in terms of Video Processing. The Yamaha Aventage A3000 had a perfect score when run through a quite rigorous Bench Test. (Audioholics) It uses the HQV Vida Processor that is also used in the Onkyo TX-NR809 and above. I am not sure what Display you are using, but I certainly would make sure to match your Source Components Output Resolution to the Native Resolution on your Display. 
J


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

The exact thing just happened to my 807 tonight . the picture and sound just stopped. Even though mine is 18 months old , this is the second time i have had a failure


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Hmm, mine did this last night with both HDMI and component video. It had done it a few weeks ago, but thought I'd inadvertently made a change with the remote because after noodling around for a few minutes with the settings, turning the power on and off, it eventually rebooted to functionality the next day. 

Last night the receiver searched for the correct decoding of sound swapping between two formats I don't recall and then locked in. The movie (Bourne Supremacy on DVD) started. Initially the sound and picture were fine but after about three minutes the picture froze and never came back to life. During this process, initially I could not get the OSD to show on my monitor, after no change in hardware or software, I got a collection of lines with no image, then just a small line across the top of the screen and eventually no image whatsoever.

It appears that a few other Onkyos have done this as well. I'm a two channel die hard and I'm used to my gear lasting for at least fifteen years before failure. Is this sort of failure, endemic to processors or is this an Onkyo issue? Do Marantz's last longer with fewer problems, or is this a function of the price point and Anthem can charge more because their products are more robust?

Your thoughts and experience would be appreciated.


----------



## Peter Orrick (Oct 9, 2006)

Muser-

Not sure if this is helpful as it might be too late. During this crisis, I spoke to Onkyo somewhere and they estimated video board repair between $300-$600. At that time, I had also done some research which suggested this processor runs (very) hot and video board and caps on top can slowly fry. One solution is to buy an exhaust fan that sits on top of unit- check google there was a company that had a bunch and I think they all run under $100.

My solution was to send satellite box hdmi directly to projector, of course precludes switching to blue ray player except manually. Onkyo then serves as audio only processor.

I finally took the high road out last month- purchased 2nd hand from an audio friend a McIntosh MX150. Awesome and expensive unit! Not sure yet what to do with Onkyo, maybe Craig's list at $100.

Good luck!

Peter in Florida


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

_Muser-

Not sure if this is helpful as it might be too late. During this crisis, I spoke to Onkyo somewhere and they estimated video board repair between $300-$600. At that time, I had also done some research which suggested this processor runs (very) hot and video board and caps on top can slowly fry. One solution is to buy an exhaust fan that sits on top of unit- check google there was a company that had a bunch and I think they all run under $100.

My solution was to send satellite box hdmi directly to projector, of course precludes switching to blue ray player except manually. Onkyo then serves as audio only processor.

I finally took the high road out last month- purchased 2nd hand from an audio friend a McIntosh MX150. Awesome and expensive unit! Not sure yet what to do with Onkyo, maybe Craig's list at $100.

Good luck!

Peter in Florida _

Peter:

Thanks. I seem to have run across the same price on replacing a board. I called the local Onkyo repair shop (California) and they declined to suggest what replacement of the board would cost. I bought mine used for $500 so it seems foolish to pay the same to fix it. Though if I bought another one used, would that be any different?

Did you choose the McIntosh because of perceived superior longevity? Or did you do a little research to determine the McIntosh holds up longer? I'm wondering if the Anthem, McIntosh, Classe, etc. might not be "worth" the extra cost because of a longer life? The Onkyo sound was OK, not on par with my 2 channel setup, but it's acceptable for movies and Wii duty. If I replace it, rather than fix it, I'm thinking of applying a bit more money to the processor since my 2 channel gets way less use these days (I have an active 7 year old boy).

If you have thoughts you'd like to share, I'd love to steal some of your knowledge.

Larry


----------



## Peter Orrick (Oct 9, 2006)

I paid $1600 for mine new about 3 years or so ago but decided not to do a new board because my friend offered me a great deal on the Mac that I do want to last longer. The Lyngdorg RoomPerfect system is amazing and the unit sounds much better than the Onkyo. So my good fortune.

As for dependability, I can't say. I HOPE for the extra $$ these units will last longer but don't have any experience with any of them. As pointed out, the Onkyo runs hot so that may be considered a design defect for that model. These units you named cost a ton more than Onkyo so I would go to threads on these products and see what you find. A lot of work, but it's a hobby. Meanwhile, you can use the Onkyo, like I did, as an audio unit and plug your video source (s?) directly into your tv.

I think I'm older than you- I have two boys, 27 and 25 years old.

Again, good luck

Peter from Florida


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

:doh: The HDMI card failing in Onkyo models is well known unfortunately.


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the information, although it wasn't well known to me until now. :blink:

Are there any other preamp/processors with that issue? Are others of the Onkyo's with this problem? I'd love to know this so when I get around to shopping for one, I'll cull the problems from the winners.

In advance, I appreciate whatever you are willing to share.

Larry


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Muser said:


> Thanks for the information, although it wasn't well known to me until now. :blink:
> 
> Are there any other preamp/processors with that issue? Are others of the Onkyo's with this problem? I'd love to know this so when I get around to shopping for one, I'll cull the problems from the winners.
> 
> ...


I should have edited my post but got distracted and promptly forgot. The HDMI cards failing was referenced to their AVRs, not their preamp/processors. However, if their preamp/processors are using the same HDMI card manufacturer, then it would not surprise me that it would fail. 

You could always get a preveious year model AVR such as a Yamaha, Denon, or Marantz and use it as prepro. Yamaha's preamp sections are extremely well built offering better performance than many a expensive prepro. Their THD, SNR and stereo separation specs are outstanding.


----------



## Larry McConville (Oct 20, 2007)

Good Evening All,

My Integra 9.8 just failed last night; audio is fine - the unit first displayed an odd green screen with alternating horizontal bands and then it faded to black. I emailed Integra today looking for the closest service center to KC.

I wanted to upgrade my bass this winter...hmm...

Larry


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Larry:
Apparently, the failure is related to an overheating video board causing the capacitors to fail. I'm unsure whether to repair the preamp or give it away as the audyssey room correction also failed recently. :rant:


----------



## Larry McConville (Oct 20, 2007)

Interesting, I've heard heat being a contributor here. My unit has lived as the uppermost component in a well ventilated rack having ~10" of space above it. Of course these things always happen when you have a room full of folks waiting for the lights to dim - I believe they're still waiting...:whistling:


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I will stay away from Onkyo and Integra until they begin to address their heat dissipation issues. They clearly skipped the all important thermal analysis in their design and now Onkyo customers are paying the price. Its too bad as they really do make great sounding gear.


----------



## Larry McConville (Oct 20, 2007)

I will also likely look elsewhere when I decide to upgrade.

Integra responded to my Service Center inquiry with 2 authorized centers; I'm not certain if I want to have the unit repaired or just pickup a mid-range Denon or such as a short-term solution.

I'm not quite ready to upgrade yet as I'd prefer the next investment to perhaps include 4k from end-to-end.

Hope everyone is having a great day!

Larry


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Larry and 2dbincanada:
If you're not going back to Onkyo, what are you looking at in its place?
Seems like the Marantz is especially good value, though some seem to think the sound quality of the Anthem is even better. Your experience?


----------



## Larry McConville (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Muser,

I really don't know at this point; I've been without subs for a long time and wanted bass to be my next project...

I will likely just bypass the preamp for now, send HDMI output from my player directly to the projector and send audio via toslink to the preamp.

I heard back from the Service Center this morning - I will not make this type of investment in a 4 year old unit:sad:

_"Your cost on the HDMI board for your DTC 9.8 is $404, and we charge $120 to install the new board and perform all necessary updates to the receiver.
This will put you right about $525."_

I'd also be looking at ~$100 for shipping the unit back and forth.

Larry


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Quote: 
_"Your cost on the HDMI board for your DTC 9.8 is $404, and we charge $120 to install the new board and perform all necessary updates to the receiver.
This will put you right about $525."

I'd also be looking at ~$100 for shipping the unit back and forth.

Larry _

:yikes:

Well, that's tilting my thinking, too. For a little more money I have a unit/model that doesn't have a design flaw that requires repeated fixing or watching. I'm leaning toward one of the Marantz preamp/processors. 

Not sure that you're looking for data points on optional subwoofer pathways, but FWIW, I bought a minidsp for subwoofer activities, $135, plus the plug-in. It works quite well. I bought for use with my two channel preamp and it sounds good.

(the other) Larry


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Muser said:


> Larry and 2dbincanada:
> If you're not going back to Onkyo, what are you looking at in its place?
> Seems like the Marantz is especially good value, though some seem to think the sound quality of the Anthem is even better. Your experience?


I have a Yamaha RX-V1800 that serves dual purpose for both my HT and two channel system. My speakers, PSBs are of the same ilk..chosen because they excel for both HT and two channel listening. As far as quality goes in terms of low failure rates, I would have to put Yamaha on a pillar that stands head and shoulders above the rest. Their stuff hardly if ever breaks down and in pure direct mode sound like all the other AVRs out there. They aren't bright or warm, just neutral. 

The kicker is that Yamaha has its own room correction program, YPAO. Its not Audessy. The YPAO on my receiver is far more primitive than what its being delivered on the new RX-A series. However, since my listening position only varies from the width of the couch, I can get away with the single point verses the multipoint that YPAO now offers. It sounds really good to me. 

If I were you, I would probably go with a Denon or Marantz because you have worked with Audessy before. However, I suggest that you at least kick the tires on a Yamaha RX-A820 as its the lowest model in that line up with pre outs. Yamaha's preamp stage are very well built and the specs on some of the higher RX-A models offer much better performance than many a boutigue brand costing 10x more.


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

3dbinCanada - thanks for the pointer to Yamaha. I owned a few Yamaha pieces in the early 1980s and liked their sound. I looked at Yamaha but they only seem to have receivers these days and I'd prefer not to have an amplifier idling away unused in my system - my speakers are active so I don't need (and can't use) the receiver's amplification.

I'm mostly a two channel/music person, but the one thing that surprised me most about having an AV processor is the value of room correction, it goes a long way in bridging the gap between a relatively inexpensive preamp/processor and my much more expensive two channel preamp.

Larry


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Hmmm, I've got an update for those plagued by Onkyo video failures. On a lark, I was looking at monoprice for HDMI cables. I watched a video on which cables to choose for particular applications. Seemed like there shouldn't be a difference, but monoprice seems like a no-nonsense company. 

One video distinguished various cables from each other and suggested that one particular cable with ferrite cores and ethernet built into the cable would be better between AVRs (and processors by extension) and tvs than between a source and a tv. For $5 plus shipping I was willing to give it a try.

Video has been working for a few days. Not sure I've got a cure or the intermittent behavior simply hasn't returned yet. But, perhaps this is beta for those with Onkyo video failures.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Muser said:


> Hmmm, I've got an update for those plagued by Onkyo video failures. On a lark, I was looking at monoprice for HDMI cables. I watched a video on which cables to choose for particular applications. Seemed like there shouldn't be a difference, but monoprice seems like a no-nonsense company.
> 
> One video distinguished various cables from each other and suggested that one particular cable with ferrite cores and ethernet built into the cable would be better between AVRs (and processors by extension) and tvs than between a source and a tv. For $5 plus shipping I was willing to give it a try.
> 
> Video has been working for a few days. Not sure I've got a cure or the intermittent behavior simply hasn't returned yet. But, perhaps this is beta for those with Onkyo video failures.


How's it going with the cable swap?


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

How's it going with the cable swap? 

Had a short vacation, not sure. Seems to be acting fine, but I've not watched much. 

Will post a follow-up. Seems like it shouldn't make a difference, but . . . .


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, my experiment with the HDMI cable was wishful thinking.

Last night the Onkyo passed component video to the TV, beautifully. When I switched to a DVD player the Onkyo took about five seconds to sync, transmitted a picture for a few seconds and then the picture stopped for the night.

As with someone else on this board, I'm now running HDMI from my DVD player to my TV and optical out back out of the TV to my Onkyo, because at the moment that's working. Audyssey is still not working. With so much going awry in the Onkyo, I'm not going to fix the video board and the Audyssey, only to find out there is even more amiss. 

I am considering a Marantz pre/processor and maybe a used Anthem processor. The features of importance are longevity (surprise?) the ability to switch HDMI and room correction. I'm quite surprised at what a difference room correction makes, so while there are cheaper Anthems out there, it appears that an AVM40 with ARC would be my base model.

I think Denon's are too "soft" sounding, Yamaha only makes receivers and I don't know much about Pioneer preamp processors to even think about them. So, it's probably Marantz or if I sell my 2 channel preamp, maybe an Anthem.


----------



## Larry McConville (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm doing similar; HDMI directly to projector and digital coax to the 9.8. I'm not pleased with the results, but I don't necessary have $3k burning a whole in my pocket at the moment either.

I'll sit on the fence for a while to see what develops; I'm also interested in the Marantz product and will be checking around on pricing once available.

Larry


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Muser said:


> 3dbinCanada - thanks for the pointer to Yamaha. I owned a few Yamaha pieces in the early 1980s and liked their sound. I looked at Yamaha but they only seem to have receivers these days and I'd prefer not to have an amplifier idling away unused in my system - my speakers are active so I don't need (and can't use) the receiver's amplification.
> 
> I'm mostly a two channel/music person, but the one thing that surprised me most about having an AV processor is the value of room correction, it goes a long way in bridging the gap between a relatively inexpensive preamp/processor and my much more expensive two channel preamp.
> 
> Larry


I think you missed my point after rereading your response. You use the pre-outs of the Yamaha as a replacement for your Onkyo pre/pro. The pre-outs get connected to your amplifier inputs.


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Larry
Yeah, I'm with you on money burning holes in my pocket, or at least not burning holes. FWIW, Music Direct has the Marantz 7005 for $1,199, off of $1,600. 
Of course, there remains the used market for a bit less, though without a warranty.
Happy hunting, though not for an Onkyo, for me.
Larry


----------



## JohnThomas (Apr 15, 2013)

3dbinCanada wrote :

"I think you missed my point after rereading your response. You use the pre-outs of the Yamaha as a replacement for your Onkyo pre/pro. The pre-outs get connected to your amplifier inputs."

Thanks. I (temporarily here as JohnThomas, but previously Muser) appreciate you helping me with your thinking. I believe I did get your point; I understand that the Yamaha has preamp outputs, but the amplifier stages will still be idling away unused. If sticks in my "craw" to have unneeded power burning away and heating up my rack. I did look to see if Yamaha had a preamp processor, but unfortunately, they've ceded that market to other Japanese giants. Again, thanks for sharing your thinking.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

JohnThomas said:


> 3dbinCanada wrote :
> 
> "I think you missed my point after rereading your response. You use the pre-outs of the Yamaha as a replacement for your Onkyo pre/pro. The pre-outs get connected to your amplifier inputs."
> 
> Thanks. I (temporarily here as JohnThomas, but previously Muser) appreciate you helping me with your thinking. I believe I did get your point; I understand that the Yamaha has preamp outputs, but the amplifier stages will still be idling away unused. If sticks in my "craw" to have unneeded power burning away and heating up my rack. I did look to see if Yamaha had a preamp processor, but unfortunately, they've ceded that market to other Japanese giants. Again, thanks for sharing your thinking.


Outlaw Audio and Emotiva offer prepros for around $600.

The Outlaw Model 975 is a pre-pro without room coorection facilities, something you are looking at
http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/975.html

The Emotiva UMC-200 is a prepro with room correction facilities. 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=606481

The last Emotiva prepro was buggy and did not work well and I would choose idling amplifiers over buggy software.


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

3dbinCanada wrote:
[START]
The last Emotiva prepro was buggy and did not work well and I would choose idling amplifiers over buggy software. 
[END]

Thanks, good to know. I was unaware that Emotiva had bug issues. The sound of my Onkyo was acceptable if not exceptional. That the Onkyo won't pass video is deeply annoying; perhaps akin to Emotiva's bugs. 

Larry


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

It's the Florida thread, welcome!

I am sure your HDMI board is fried. Onkyo has had much trouble with them across multiple models over the past few years. If it's still under warranty, then I would sent it off for repair. If onkyo won't cover it under warranty or product recall, then I would give a self repair a shot and I believe on some units it's as simple as replacing some capacitors.


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

8086:

Thanks. Funny your rather obvious suggestion obviously didn't seem the least bit obvious to my little brain. :unbelievable:

I was getting ready to give it away to my brother-in-law, whereas I could invest $10 and some time in swapping out capacitors. Well, that's a great idea. I'll use my weekend hunting down a service manual, if it's available or opening up the Onkyo to see what values are needed and buy some caps! I love this DIY stuff - though I'd rather not be in the repair biz! 

Larry


----------

